# Looking for a thread detailing camshaft adjuster gasket replacement?



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

Can someone help me out and point me to the thread detailing the quicker version of replacing the camshaft adjuster gaskets on an 03 ATQ Passat. The factory repair manual says to remove the camshafts and adjusters to replace the gaskets but from the post I was able to find on here it seems there is an easier way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't know if you still need this info, but the way to do it is to install the tensioner compression tool, and then loosen the four torx screws holding it down just enough that you can get at the gasket with some pliers and a pick or tweezers.


----------



## VWingAUDIbrit (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the reply as I still did need that information. Do you know the tool number?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

3366


----------

